
For over a decade, every July someone has posted this exact question to LKML - weinzierl
https://twitter.com/taviso/status/1281263777631973378
======
jslakro
[https://linuxreviews.org/The_Linux_Kernel_can_Kill_Your_PC-S...](https://linuxreviews.org/The_Linux_Kernel_can_Kill_Your_PC-
Speaker)

